# A cat with a fractured leg in Montenegro



## lik (Nov 16, 2013)

Good evening! Ask help from the forums. I am Russian, but am in Budva (Montenegro). The House I live in, come cat, very affectionate and kind. But one day, we have seen it with a broken paw. I don't know who did it, it was a very gullible, and here special attitude to animals. He had a broken leg, broken very bad. At a local veterinary clinic operation. This cat is amazing, loves people, loves affection, he is ready to live with her new owner. But finding a new host among the locals is not real. Now he was given an antihelmintic, and will chip in a couple of weeks and vaccinated against rabies. The doctor said he is young, about 2 years old, but during his short life he suffered a lot. He has bad teeth. X-rays showed that the presser foot before also was fractured and he was shot, a bullet near the spine.
Now this cat lives with me. But I'm here temporarily. And I have a Labrador dog and cat-disabled.
Why I wrote on this forum, because I see how come from England people, especially in winter.
I would be grateful for any advice or help in finding a new host.
Please forgive me for the bad English.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome and thank you for looking after this poor cat, he has had a terrible start in life it seems, could you not keep him? 
It would be impossible for some here to get him, if that is what you were asking, I don't know of any rescues that bring cats from Russia,but someone else might be along soon who might know better than me
I hope he recovers ,and hopefully finds a nice home,
Do Russians not like cats?


----------



## lik (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. This cat is not from Russia. It is located in Montenegro. I can't go back to Russia, since am here for my animal quarantine. 6 months. I'll post in New Zealand.
I prepare all the documents and vaccinations this cat to find him a new home. And it is not important in what country it will be. The main thing is he was loved.
Russians love animals, they're in Montenegro their fed and treated.


----------



## Lucy5 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello, 
This organisation may be able to help : world animal friends. Try googling them. They have a website you can contact them through and also facebook pages that are regularly used. They currently have an SOS event raising funds for cats with special needs.
Thank you for helping this little cat and good luck with getting them to the UK.


----------



## lik (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you, I will try


----------

